# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đặc sản cá hồi Sa Pa

## dulichnt

Nếu như trước đây, khách du lịch đến Sa Pa đã quen thuộc với các địa danh nổi tiếng như: Khu du lịch Hàm Rồng thị trấn Sa Pa, khu trạm khắc đá cổ Hầu Thào, hay những địa danh đã đi vào thơ ca như Thác bạc, Cầu Mây, các làng văn hóa, làng nghề, thưởng thức hóa trái mang hương vị xứ ôn đới cận nhiệt đới như đào, lê, táo, mận ngất ngây lòng người v.v…Nay đến với Sa Pa, du khách đã có thêm một sản phẩm du lịch đặc trưng khác mang hương vị riêng, đó là cá hồi và thăm quan địa danh nuôi cá hồi lớn nhất tại miền Bắc Việt Nam.


Trên cùng hành trình tham quan Thác Bạc hay mạo hiểm với cuộc leo núi, chinh phục đỉnh Phansipan hùng vỹ, ngay dưới chân “nóc nhà Đông Dương” này là mái nhà lý tưởng của những chú cá hồi vân nổi tiếng trời Âu. Nơi đây, vào những ngày đầu năm 2005, Trung tâm Nghiên cứu Nước lạnh Sa Pa được thành lập (thuộc Viện Nghiên cứu Nuôi trồng thủy sản I - Bộ Thủy sản) với hoạt động chính là nghiên cứu việc sinh sản và phát triển của cá hồi vân - một trong nhiều họ thuộc loại cá hồi. Sau hơn một năm nghiên cứu và nuôi thử nghiệm, mùa xuân năm 2006 lứa cá đầu tiên nhập từ Phần Lan về nuôi thử nghiệm đã thành công, mang thứ thực phẩm thượng hạng từ xứ Âu Châu cung cấp cho nhu cầu tiêu dùng của thị trường Việt Nam, đồng thời tạo cho Sa Pa một điểm tham quan mới, hấp dẫn với những du khách muốn khám phá, tìm hiểu về loài cá này, cũng như ứng nhu cầu thưởng thức hương vị độc đáo của các món ăn được chế biến từ cá hồi. Hiện nay, trong các nhà hàng, khách sạn nổi tiếng ở Sa Pa như Victoria, Châu Long, Bamboo v.v…và nhiều khách sạn, nhà hàng lớn tại Hà Nội, cá hồi vân đã có trong thực đơn và nhanh chóng trở thành một món ẩm thực hấp dẫn với nhiều đối tượng khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước. Với các món ẩm thực đa dạng được chế biến từ cá hồi như: gỏi, lẩu, cháo, trứng cá hấp, cá hun khói, salad rau xanh ăn kèm cá hồi tẩm sốt cam và tiêu xanh, cá hồi nhồi dưa chuột v.v…đã mang đến cho du khách hương vị hấp dẫn khó quên của món ẩm thực có một không hai tại Sa Pa. Bên cạnh đó, theo nhận xét của nhiều đầu bếp nổi tiếng tại các nhà hàng Sa Pa và Hà Nội thì chất lượng và màu sắc của cá hồi Sa Pa không thua kém so với bất cứ loại cá hồi nào được nhập khẩu và đang sử dụng tại Việt Nam. 
Theo anh Chu Quang Kiệm, cán bộ kỹ thuật của Trung tâm Nghiên cứu Nước lạnh Sa Pa cho biết, hiện nay Trung tâm có 3 khu riêng biệt, mỗi khu nuôi một thế hệ cá hồi khác nhau: Khu 1 là nơi ươm và ấp trứng với 12 bể con (dung tích trung bình mỗi bể là 2,5m3/bể) và 2 bể to mỗi bể có dung tích 60m3. Sau khi cá hồi đã đủ tuổi được chuyển sang nuôi ở khu 2, đây là khu nuôi cá ở tuổi trưởng thành. Khu 2 gồm 3 bể, mỗi bể có dung tích 60m3. Khu 3 là nơi nuôi cá hồi đã trưởng thành và chuẩn bị xuất chuồng, khu 3 gồm 5 bể với dung tích 250m3/ 1bể. Ngoài ra còn có 3 khu chuyên làm các thí nghiệm sinh học như: khu làm sinh sản, khu nuôi v.v…do đó, nếu muốn thăm quan toàn bộ quy mô và tìm hiểu một số đặc tính sinh sản, phát triển của cá hồi, các công đoạn chăm sóc cá hồi và tự mình lựa chọn một chú cá để thưởng thức hương vị thì du khách phải dành cả nửa ngày, thậm chí cả ngày mới có thể tìm hiểu được hết về nơi này. Hiện nay, “ngôi nhà” của cá hồi vân tại chân đỉnh Phansipan đã thu hút rất nhiều đối tượng khách du lịch đến thăm quan và thưởng thức. Cũng theo anh Kiệm, trung bình mỗi ngày Trung tâm đón từ 15 - 20 lượt khách, riêng ngày thứ 7 và chủ nhật lượng khách đến thăm quan và thưởng thức diễn ra cả ngày.

Du khách đến đây sẽ không dấu được sự ngỡ ngàng và thích thú trước những con cá hồi, sự hiếu kỳ và thích khám phá của du khách đã được đáp ứng. Đặc biệt với những du khách nước ngoài, nếu cảnh quan thiên nhiên và văn hóa các dân tộc bản địa luôn mang đến cho họ nhiều điều thú vị thì với cá hồi, sự ngạc nhiên và thích thú còn ý nghĩa hơn thế. Họ không thể tưởng tượng ra được giữa đất nước Việt Nam với đặc trưng khí hậu nhiệt đới gió mùa lại có thể tận mắt thưởng ngoạn và thưởng thức món ăn độc đáo của loài cá da trơn chỉ sống ở các nước ôn đới và hàn đới. Với nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn được chế biến từ cá hồi, du khách đến đây có thể vừa thăm quan, vừa tự tay lựa chọn một chú cá ưng ý để thưởng thức, và hương vị cá ở đây chẳng khi nào không tươi nguyên.

Bên cạnh cá hồi, giờ đây đến với Sa Pa du khách còn có cơ hội mục sở thị cá tầm Trung Quốc, một loại cá mới có giá trị kinh tế rất cao (khoảng 800.000đ/ 1kg). Với 26 con cá tầm trưởng thành được nhập từ Nga, trong đó có một số con đang trong thời kỳ chuẩn bị sinh sản, mỗi con có cân nặng trên 20 kg. Dự án Hứa hẹn sẽ thu được nhiều thành công, Sa Pa đang được kỳ vọng không chỉ là ngôi nhà lý tưởng của riêng cá hồi vân và trong tương lai không xa cá tầm sẽ là một sản phẩm mới riêng có ở Sa Pa, đáp ứng nhu cầu chiêm ngưỡng, thưởng thức của du khách gần xa.

Cùng với các giá trị độc đáo về thiên nhiên và văn hóa các dân tộc thiểu số, cá hồi đã có sức thu hút mạnh mẽ với đông đảo khách du lịch mỗi dịp đặt chân đến Sa Pa. Đây là hương vị mới của Sa Pa dành cho bất cứ ai yêu mến và gắn bó với mảnh đất và con người nơi đây.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## canon

Cá hồi sapa ngon thì ngon thật nhưng hơi đắt

----------


## iphone5

"canon" đắt nó mới sắt ra miếng  :cuoi1:

----------

